# Your not sticking me with THAT needle!!!



## coloradoemt (Dec 23, 2004)

Called to a suicide attempt. Enroute PD says she is still armed with a knife and they cant find her. We post, get cleared to go in. On arrival this gal is being held down by 3 police officers and two FF's. She was cussing up a storm as we put her in soft restraints. Her history that day started with smoking a few joints, she then got the brilliant idea to get drunk, after that she proceeded to cloud what judgement she had left with a few lines of coke. In the back of the rig I still had to hold her down to keep her from picking her head up and launching projectile saliva apon us.   When we got ready to start an IV she went balistic. After all she had done to herself there was no way she was going to let a no good, piece of @#$%, Terminator looking mother-@#$%^& (is this a bad thing?)like me stick her with a needle. Fot the record... I don't look a thing like Arnold!!!


----------



## Jon (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt_@Dec 23 2004, 10:50 AM
> * Called to a suicide attempt. Enroute PD says she is still armed with a knife and they cant find her. We post, get cleared to go in. On arrival this gal is being held down by 3 police officers and two FF's. She was cussing up a storm as we put her in soft restraints. Her history that day started with smoking a few joints, she then got the brilliant idea to get drunk, after that she proceeded to cloud what judgement she had left with a few lines of coke. In the back of the rig I still had to hold her down to keep her from picking her head up and launching projectile saliva apon us.   When we got ready to start an IV she went balistic. After all she had done to herself there was no way she was going to let a no good, piece of @#$%, Terminator looking mother-@#$%^& (is this a bad thing?)like me stick her with a needle. Fot the record... I don't look a thing like Arnold!!! *


 I belive it's Ahh-Nould



Sounds hypoxic. Maybe in need of some O2 Therapy (well, modified O2 therapy  )


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 29, 2004)

Give her 2mg Narcan IM.  Just because you can (pretend you don't know the drug was coke).  HAHAHA...


----------



## Jon (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Dec 29 2004, 06:13 PM
> * Give her 2mg Narcan IM.  Just because you can (pretend you don't know the drug was coke).  HAHAHA... *


 No, No, No,


You giver her the 14ga in the back of the hand, "just because you can" and you then procede to tape it down with duct tape, because you can, and then you give the narcan IM, because she rolled over ont the IV site, because you can.


----------



## 40sCutest (Jan 23, 2005)

wow hearing how you guys treat pts makes me squirm. I guess i'm glad i'm not a suicidal druggie!


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 23, 2005)

HAHAHHAHA! Oh man I can't wait to be a medic!





Hey maybe you look like that other guy from terminator, the one made out of the liquid metal stuff. I always think of him with terminator, not Ahnold.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Dec 29 2004, 03:30 PM
> * I belive it's Ahh-Nould *


 Hey, that's our Governator you're talking about.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SafetyPro+Jan 23 2005, 11:12 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SafetyPro @ Jan 23 2005, 11:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Dec 29 2004, 03:30 PM
> * I belive it's Ahh-Nould *


Hey, that's our Governator you're talking about.   [/b][/quote]
 At least you guys were able to elect a governor...


----------



## Jon (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 40sCutest_@Jan 23 2005, 10:16 PM
> * wow hearing how you guys treat pts makes me squirm. I guess i'm glad i'm not a suicidal druggie! *


 For the "official" record:



We treat all our patients like we would our own mothers.



(I never really did like my mother)


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jan 24 2005, 07:51 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jan 24 2005, 07:51 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-40sCutest_@Jan 23 2005, 10:16 PM
> * wow hearing how you guys treat pts makes me squirm. I guess i'm glad i'm not a suicidal druggie! *


For the "official" record:



We treat all our patients like we would our own mothers.



(I never really did like my mother)  [/b][/quote]
 I've had people spit on me, curse at me, give me the finger - and I always treat them the same way I treat the nice little old ladies who hold my hand and kiss my hand and call me "little babushka".


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 40sCutest_@Jan 23 2005, 09:16 PM
> * wow hearing how you guys treat pts makes me squirm. I guess i'm glad i'm not a suicidal druggie! *


 Well if you were chances are you wouldnt remember how we did treat you. If you did remember what happened as an EMT you would understand. I agree with Medicstudent's statement about treating everyone as good as you would your mom.


----------



## Phridae (Jan 31, 2005)

I find it quite funny how someones post about crazy druggies can run into politics, then mothers (and who and who doesnt like them.) Starts my day with a smile, thats for sure.


----------

